# PIONEER Band saw 17"?



## Xrayguy (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm in the marker for a new bandsaw and saw the pioneer 17" at western tool, has anyone had any experience with this bandsaw or company? Here are some specs, for the price ($1,200) is has tons of features that are comparible to other top brands. I would post a pic but for the life of me i cannot figure out how to add from either my desktop or picassa

Pioneer 17'' Bandsaw. 
Motor HP 2hp, 1725 rpm, TEFC. 
Motor Voltage: 115/230V, 1ph. 
Switch Push Button. 
Max. Cutting Height: 12''. 
Max. Cutting Width: 16-3/8''. 
Max. Blade Width: 1''. 
Min. Blade Width: 1/4''. 
Blade Length: 131-1/2''. 
Blade Speeds: 1600 sfpm & 3500 sfpm. 
Table Size: 17'' x 17''. 
Table Tilt: 45° Right, 10° Left. 
Table Height from Floor: 37-1/2''. 
Stand Type Built-in. 
Upper Dust Port Diameters: 4''. 
Lower Dust Port Diameters: 4''. 
Warranty 2-Year. 
Overall Dimensions: 73''H x 32''W x 32''D. 
Net Weight: 266lbs, 
Gross Weight: 321lbs.


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's the image (just find an image on the web then right click on the image and select copy location. Paste the link when you use the insert image tool when creating at post or reply). I've been looking at the Pioneer brand myself. About the same quality level as a Grizzly or Rikon. Might even be made at the same plant.


----------



## Xrayguy (Jan 15, 2009)

thank you for info on how to post pics i was looking at this yesterday and its the same price here in oregon at westerntool as the 19", the fit and finish looked really good, i compared them to the rikon and its looks almost identical. they will be going on sale here in a couple weeks for around $1150. so im thinking im going to go with the 17". For a hobbist i think this will sufice my needs.

brad


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Brad,

Before I bought mt Ricon 325 I was looking at the Jet 17" band saw. I would give it a look before you decide.


----------



## Xrayguy (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok now that ive had some time to kill at work, ive been looking at the Grizzly GO513 17", it looks exactly the same down to the specs as the pioneer and rikon, and about $300 less, under $900 with shipping. what to do what to do, this is going to be my last bandsaw otherwise my wife is going to kill me lol my first and only other one was a craftsman 12" that i sold last week for about the same as i paid for it two years ago.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

I prefer the grizz… just an opinion


----------



## Xrayguy (Jan 15, 2009)

i have never owed a grizzly product but from what i have been reading they are just as good if not better that others.


----------



## Xrayguy (Jan 15, 2009)

ok ordered grizzly whewwwwwwwww


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

Take you time when you set the Griz up. Nothing more frustrating than working with a tool that was not setup properly to begin with. I've purchased several used tools and have had to tear down and re-assemble to get the tool working properly.


----------



## atouchoforegon (Feb 27, 2015)

I own a 14" Pioneer Bandsaw from Western Tool that I bought a few years ago. It seems to be a good saw, but Pioneer was an exclusive with Western Tool. They have quit manufacturing them now. There are no parts available un less you find a used machine to scavenge parts from.
I would look towards Jet or Grizzely.
Jim - atouchofOregon


----------



## greenacres2 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey Jim-Welcome to LJ.

From the post dates, it looks like he did buy the Grizzly 6 years ago. On your saw, if it's a C-framed Delta clone (as many are), many of the parts may be interchangable with Ridgid BS14002, Jet, Powermatic, etc. There are some third party parts houses that carry parts for many brands. I've used e-replacement parts several times-many of the parts they sell are photographed on 1" square grid which helps when i'm trying to improvise.

Post a few pics of your saw, i've read mentions of Pioneer Band Saw, but find no pictures on google.

earl


----------

